
Asana introduces Boards, a native Trello competitor - smb06
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/15/asana-introduces-boards-a-native-trello-competitor/
======
pedalpete
Just to clarify the the 'native' bit, it is web, iOS and Android. I was
thinking for some reason they had done a native only app.

